# [SOLVED] How do i configure zonealarm to allow file and printer sharing?



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, how do i configure latest zonealarm to allow file and printer sharing? I have a speedstream router and 2 computers and 1 laptop all connected through ethernet cables. right now, the only way to share is to disable zonealarm. i'm on internet and don't want to be open to hackers. i got an extra router from me uncle and i have no way to access the webpage to change the settings so wireless is on without any protection.


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: How do i configure zonealarm to allow file and printer sharing?*

In Zone Alarm, click the Firewall tab at the left and then the Zones tab at the top. Click the "Add" button and select "Subnet", then type in:

IP address - 192.168.1.0 (Your IP)

Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0 (Your Subnet Mask)

Description - {anything} but it needs an entry

Click OK and, back in the main window, click Apply. Using the subnet address of 192.168.1.0 (Your IP) will allow access to all addresses from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: How do i configure zonealarm to allow file and printer sharing?*

thank you, it worked, but the last number in my ip changes like from 10 to 11 to 12.....


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: How do i configure zonealarm to allow file and printer sharing?*

use the IP Range optipn not a single IP


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: How do i configure zonealarm to allow file and printer sharing?*

ahh thanks


----------

